# Felt LBS in SoCal for F85/Z85



## jkbatca (Oct 29, 2012)

Does anyone know (assuming living in Southern California / LA area) where there's an LBS with any Z85 or F85 bikes _in stock_? Almost every local LBS I've visited (which had Felt or not) only has road bikes > $2000 in price. All the ones I've visited who have Felt bikes only have one or two on the floor (3 or 4K) and would have to order a bike otherwise! I would actually like to _try_ the bike before I buy it!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

the best thing to do would be to go to the felt website and search for dealers in the mileage radius you want....and start making some calls or emails. I have done just that to find a bike I was hunting for....found it, rode it, the search goes on.
good luck!


----------



## jkbatca (Oct 29, 2012)

jerdawg said:


> the best thing to do would be to go to the felt website and search for dealers in the mileage radius you want....and start making some calls or emails. I have done just that to find a bike I was hunting for....found it, rode it, the search goes on.
> good luck!


Yeah that's pretty much what I'm doing now. Finally found a couple of leads, but a bit of a drive to get there. For most LBSs, they only had high end bikes ($2K and greater) and would order a bike for me, but I'd like to ride one first. 

Just thought I'd give this forum a shot just in case...



> good luck!


Thanks much!


----------



## jkbatca (Oct 29, 2012)

For the record, I bought a Z95 (budget issues) Irvine Bicycles, they seemed pretty cool and I love my new bike!


----------

